# Cabinets Peeling



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

My white coating on my cabinets is lifting off in many areas.
What has been done to solve this?
It is not coming off the doors just the styles and rails.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

There probably isn't an Outback out there without this problem. Ours was rippled around the fridge when we bough it, had it repaired under warranty, but now it's starting again in other spots nearby. It seems like it mostly happens on trim corners where it has trouble adhering around edges and corners.

We pretty much got tired of worrying about it, so we've just decided to let it go for now


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Kvanek.... I have the same thing happening on mine. I seem to find a new trouble area every time I go in there...I think the heat is making it lift. I haven't spoken with the dealer about it yet but I fully intend to while we have a warranty. We wouldn't have it repaired until after camping season anyway but if I am at the dealer in the mean time I will ask them about it. Please let keep us updated on how you make out with your dealer and I will do the same.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is it wrinkling or is it really lifting?? Small wrinkles can be pushed back down with a little heat and a plastic putty knife. More then that and I would have to see what could be done.

Mine has wrinkled a little around the fridge where the trim pushes against the Thermo-foil. I can push it back into place but the next time I tow and things move the wrinkle are back.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

skippershe said:


> There probably isn't an Outback out there without this problem. Ours was rippled around the fridge when we bough it, had it repaired under warranty, but now it's starting again in other spots nearby. It seems like it mostly happens on trim corners where it has trouble adhering around edges and corners.
> 
> We pretty much got tired of worrying about it, so we've just decided to let it go for now


Our 2003 doesn't have this problem. In fact we haven't had any major problems including tires (still original Duro). ummmm, where's the knocking on wood smilie?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

A little contact cement applied to both surfaces and given the proper drying time before pressing together
should fix quite nice.

I think all big MFG's are using water based glues that tend to fail under certain conditions(temperature,humidity,improper drying times,not applying enough). They go through too much of it to be able to use the best kinds since it has been so heavily regulated. if you can find a solvent bsaed cement it is better. Follow the directions on the can.

Krazy glue should work too for small areas.


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

Well it is lifting in a bunch of areas. Areas by the floor i was thinking maybe a piece of
molding on the floor to hold it agaist the cabinet. Some areas i may be able to get glue
in but not sure.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

We had 8 really bad areas and several smaller. Tried the plastic putty knife and hair dryer with not much luck. So I took down a door and off to Sherwin Williams. They matched it perfectly using exterior Ultradeep base satin. I sanded the bad areas and feathered the edges. Two coats latter and you can't find where they were. DW is really









Rick


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is one of the items I will have dealt with under warranty. On the vent under the fridge, it crinked about 2 inches. There are 2 other minor areas.

John


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

kvanek said:


> Well it is lifting in a bunch of areas. Areas by the floor i was thinking maybe a piece of
> molding on the floor to hold it agaist the cabinet. Some areas i may be able to get glue
> in but not sure.


You can always make a small cut with a razor blade and squirt a drop of Krazy glue in or even a syringe
if you can find one.
Fingernail polish will remove any excess on the surface but don't let it puddle. try on the back of the frame first.

After posting I noticed you are probably still under warranty. I would have dealership fix it and keep records of it
in case it gets really bad.


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

3ME said:


> Well it is lifting in a bunch of areas. Areas by the floor i was thinking maybe a piece of
> molding on the floor to hold it agaist the cabinet. Some areas i may be able to get glue
> in but not sure.


You can always make a small cut with a razor blade and squirt a drop of Krazy glue in or even a syringe
if you can find one.
Fingernail polish will remove any excess on the surface but don't let it puddle. try on the back of the frame first.

After posting I noticed you are probably still under warranty. I would have dealership fix it and keep records of it
in case it gets really bad.
[/quote]

Yeah i still am under warranty. When i showed dealer before they said keystone recommended replacing the cabinets. This does not seem like a smart thing to do. Im sure it would just happen again.
I think i will bring it to them in the fall.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

kvanek said:


> Yeah i still am under warranty. When i showed dealer before they said keystone recommended replacing the cabinets. This does not seem like a smart thing to do. Im sure it would just happen again.
> I think i will bring it to them in the fall.


Hmm, I figured it would be a major job. I wonder if they would send it back to the factory for that?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jetjane said:


> Yeah i still am under warranty. When i showed dealer before they said keystone recommended replacing the cabinets. This does not seem like a smart thing to do. Im sure it would just happen again.
> I think i will bring it to them in the fall.


Hmm, I figured it would be a major job. I wonder if they would send it back to the factory for that?
[/quote]

In a nut shell, NO. It would not be that big of a deal as all the cabinets are pre-assembled and just screwed into place. There would be some fun with wires and plumbing in a few places but this type of work would be done by the dealer if approved.

Kvanek - Any chance to get some pictures to see the magnitude of the issue. It is easy to understand a spot or two coming up or wrinkling but large areas of peeling or bubbling would be a new issue.


----------

